

Show HN: Oboxly – tell headhunters what you want - codemonkeyism

As you, I get a lot of messages from headhunters and recruiters via email, LinkedIn or XING. Most of them are of no interest to me, though I am always open to really interesting or life changing things. So I scratched this 
itch with some code last weekend. On Oboxly you (I :-) can tell headhunters and recruiters what would make me change my job and what makes me unique. It also enables me - you - to send the link to Oboxly in a reply without being searchable by your employer (a reason not to be candid on LinkedIn)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oboxly.com<p>Feel free to critizize, I&#x27;m open for everything and please assume I know nothing.
======
shakalandy
I like this idea and will try to create a profile myself. Could also be useful
to rethink personal targets anyway :)

~~~
codemonkeyism
It helped me with formulating my targets and reflect what would pull me away
from my (fine) current job :-)

